

Ron Conway Quietly Attends Jeb Bush Fundraiser - wslh
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/04/02/ron-conways-san-franciscos-tech-kingmaker-quietly-attends-jeb-bush-fundraiser/

======
timetotravel
For the past year now, whenever I get called up by a start-up funded by ron
conway, I send them a link to his tweet supporting torture, and politely
decline.

I feel the same way about Kleiner Perkins and his comments about how the rich
are downtrodden victims of the 99%.

Start-ups: Choose your investors carefully. This is San Francisco, most of us
are bleeding heart liberals, and it's a seller's market, so we can, and do
take our own ethical and moral stances when considering positions.

